# افهم حواء ب 7 كلمات



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

_ 

عزيزي ادام افهم حواء ك بسبع كلمات0 

سبع كلمات تستخدمها النساء ! 

*1 طيب00 
*
هذي الكلمه تستخدمها المراه كي تنهي النقاش عندما تكون هي صادقة المعنى-- 

*2 ولاشي00 
*
هذا الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفه وهي شيء -- 

*3 لالا عادي 00 
*
وهي من اخطر التصريحات التي يمكن ان تقولها المرأه للرجل 

وتعني انا المراه تريد التفكير مطولاَ وبعمق قبل ان تجعلك تدفع الثمن -- 

*4التنهد بصوت عالي00 
*
هذه في الواقع كلمه ولكنها غير منطوقه وعاده ماتفهم بشكل 

خاطئ من الرجل واذا سمعتها من المراه فهي تعتقد انك ماتفهمها والنقاش معك عقيم -- 

*5 تفضل او على راحتك00 
*
وهي تحدي وليست إذناَ 

*6لا شكراَ 00 
*
اذا قالتها لاتحاول تجادل على اي شي 

قل العفو واسكت -- 

*7مش فارقه00 
*

وهي طريقة المرأه لقول اذهب الى الجحيم 

ولكن بادب _​
*افهمووونا بقى 
*


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2012)

مش فارقه :gy0000:​


----------



## girgis2 (7 فبراير 2012)

*
جميل أوي

طيب ويا ترى بقى في شفرات تاني محتاجة تتفك برضة زي كدة ولا دول بس كل شفرات بنات طنطو حواء ؟

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مش فارقه :gy0000:​



_شكلي هستعمل التقييم السلبي اللي مكنتش فاهمه معناه ايه:gy0000:
نورتني بمرورك
_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> جميل أوي
> 
> طيب ويا ترى بقى في شفرات تاني محتاجة تتفك برضة زي كدة ولا دول بس كل شفرات بنات طنطو حواء ؟
> ...



_هههههههههه
مش لما تحفظو دول الاول وبعديها نمر للدرس التاني
ده انتو لازملكو دروووووووووووووووووووس عشان تفهمو ستكم حواء
نورتني بمرورك_


----------



## أنجيلا (7 فبراير 2012)

> _*7مش فارقه00
> *
> 
> وهي طريقة المرأه لقول اذهب الى الجحيم
> ...


*حتى لما بنشتم.. بنشتم بادب وذوق ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (7 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هههههههههه
> مش لما تحفظو دول الاول وبعديها نمر للدرس التاني
> ده انتو لازملكو دروووووووووووووووووووس عشان تفهمو ستكم حواء
> نورتني بمرورك_



*

آدي اللي بناخده من حواء
ترفع نفسها السما وتصغرنا أمامها

فعلاااا حواء دي مظلومة معانا يا رجالة يا شريرين أنتوا :gy0000:

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حتى لما بنشتم.. بنشتم بادب وذوق ههههههههههههههه*



قوليلهم يا ختي :08:
اصلنا رقيقات اوي اوي اوي ههههههههه
نورتي بمرورك يا انجي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> آدي اللي بناخده من حواء
> ترفع نفسها السما وتصغرنا أمامها
> ...



_وشهد شاهد من اهلها
مقولتش حاجه انا
اهو شاب وبيعترف انكو شريرين واحنا مظلومات
ربنا يكتر من امثالك يا جرجس
_


----------



## girgis2 (7 فبراير 2012)

*أيوة طبعاااا أنتي هتقوليلي

كنت بس كاتب رد ومسحته
الطيب أحسن
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيوة طبعاااا أنتي هتقوليلي
> 
> كنت بس كاتب رد ومسحته
> الطيب أحسن
> *​


ههههههههه
اه منا جيت ارد وعملت اقتباس لقيتو راح
منور اكيد الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع كبير ومحتاج رد كبير وندرس الرد  كلة له علاج  عندنا  وهو انا بحب حواء من شوية *


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 فبراير 2012)

* شكرا يالولو على النصائح الذهيبة دة للشباب الغلبان امام المفترية حواء*
* شوية حاجات علشان نفهم حواء بردو مساعدة للشباب الغلبان ههههههههههههه*

 ابعتها على الخاص ليكى يالولو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

*طيب انا هتكلم جد واخد رأيكوا يا حواءات 
كان في واحدة بتقولي تقريبا كل الكلام اللي لوسينتو كاتباة
وجات ف مرة قالتلي انا بقول الكلام دة بس جوايا مش كدة خالص وفضلت تعييييييييط
تفتكروا بأة يكون من اية دة  ?
عندها تخلف عقلي ولا اية الكلام 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب انا هتكلم جد واخد رأيكوا يا حواءات *
> *كان في واحدة بتقولي تقريبا كل الكلام اللي لوسينتو كاتباة*
> *وجات ف مرة قالتلي انا بقول الكلام دة بس جوايا مش كدة خالص وفضلت تعييييييييط*
> *تفتكروا بأة يكون من اية دة  ?*
> *عندها تخلف عقلي ولا اية الكلام *


اقتلها يا بني وريح نفسك بدل ما انت كل مره حيران كده
مفيش حد يستاهل بس من الشباب مش من حواء
بالنسبه لعندها تخلف عقلي او غيرو:new6:
اظن برضو الغلط عليك علشان اكيد اكيد مش فهمتها وتصرفاتك جابتلها تخلف عقلي
ده رئيي يعني ف موضواعك
نورت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شكرا يالولو على النصائح الذهيبة دة للشباب الغلبان امام المفترية حواء*
> * شوية حاجات علشان نفهم حواء بردو مساعدة للشباب الغلبان ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ابعتها على الخاص ليكى يالولو


ا
نت مخصوص بعتلك عشان عارفه بتعز حواء قد ايه 
ابقى اعمل بالنصايح دي يا يوليوس
بالنسبه للنصايح اللي ع الخاص
خفت البنات تضربني :new6:
نورتني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اقتلها يا بني وريح نفسك بدل ما انت كل مره حيران كده
> مفيش حد يستاهل بس من الشباب مش من حواء
> بالنسبه لعندها تخلف عقلي او غيرو:new6:
> اظن برضو الغلط عليك علشان اكيد اكيد مش فهمتها وتصرفاتك جابتلها تخلف عقلي
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
لا هي مش طايقة نفسها اصلا ، فكم يوم كدة وهي هتموت نفسها
انا مروحش ف داهية بسببها :new6:
الغلط فيا انا
اسكتي انتي مش عارفة حاجة :new6:
ـــ

كان في رد ليوليوس ع كلامي بيقولي اني ظلمت التخلف العقلي عشان قولت انو عندها
راح فييييييييييييين :act19:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا هي مش طايقة نفسها اصلا ، فكم يوم كدة وهي هتموت نفسها
> انا مروحش ف داهية بسببها :new6:
> الغلط فيا انا
> ...


_مهو اكيد مش عارفه حاجه ولا انت هتنقل الصح لازم تطلعو انتو الملاك البريئ_
_وخصوصا انت مبصدقش انك ملاك بريئ:t19:_
_رد يوليوس مش عارفه عنو حاجه ولا شوفتو_


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _مهو اكيد مش عارفه حاجه ولا انت هتنقل الصح لازم تطلعو انتو الملاك البريئ_
> _وخصوصا انت مبصدقش انك ملاك بريئ:t19:_
> _رد يوليوس مش عارفه عنو حاجه ولا شوفتو_



هههههههههههه
دة انا غلبان :new8:

لا لازم اعرف رد يوليوس راح فيييين :act19:


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2012)

*مساء الخيييييييير

ده الرد المعتاد بتاعى :new6:




اما ردى على الموضوع
فانا من رأى ان كل واحده ليها كتالوجها الخاص
يعنى المفروض كل واحد يحاول يفك شفرة الكتالوج ولو حد معرفش يفك شفرة كتالوج واحده يحاول مع غيرها لو معرفش ينتحر
او الافضل ان الرجل يريح نفسه
ويطلب المنيو مع كل حواء يقابلها 
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حتى لما بنشتم.. بنشتم بادب وذوق ههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دايما البنات كلهم ذووووووووق​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 فبراير 2012)

*عسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووله اوى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دة انا غلبان :new8:
> 
> لا لازم اعرف رد يوليوس راح فيييين :act19:



اسمع عنك كده انك غلبان:smil15:
عندك الاداره واعرف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مساء الخيييييييير
> 
> ده الرد المعتاد بتاعى :new6:
> 
> ...



مساء الخير
ع الاقل بنات حواء ليها كتالوج 
تفتكر الشاب ينفع معاه كتالوج ....:shutup22:
بس احلى كلمه قولتها انو ينتحر   
ياريت تعملو كده ده انتو تريحو وتستريحو:new6:
تقريبا اول ماشوفت مشاركتك توقعت ان ده ردك ههههههه
نورت  بمرورك يا مينا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *عسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووله اوى​*



_انتي العسل :love45:
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل _


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس بقالوا كتير ف الموضوع
ربنا يستتتتتتتر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يوليوس بقالوا كتير ف الموضوع
> ربنا يستتتتتتتر



هههههههههههه
لا يوليوس عدو كل البنات الا انا طبعااا
يارب مش يخدلني بقى:new6:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا يوليوس عدو كل البنات الا انا طبعااا
> يارب مش يخدلني بقى:new6:



يخذلك بس ؟ 
دة انا حاسس انو فتح الموضوع ونازل يجيب بلطجية عشان ياخد حقو وحق ردو اللي اتمسح :new6:

استرررر يارب :bud:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يخذلك بس ؟
> دة انا حاسس انو فتح الموضوع ونازل يجيب بلطجية عشان ياخد حقو وحق ردو اللي اتمسح :new6:
> 
> استرررر يارب :bud:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
البلطجيه بقو موضة السنه


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

بتبالغوا قوووووووووووووووى هههههههههه فى مواضيع حواء دى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع لطيف جدا
أحلى تقييم :flowers:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بتبالغوا قوووووووووووووووى هههههههههه فى مواضيع حواء دى



بنات شوفو شغلكو:new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *موضوع لطيف جدا
> أحلى تقييم :flowers:*​



_مرورك هو الاحلى
ميرسي ليك
نورت الموضوع_


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بنات شوفو شغلكو:new6:



* مبلاش مبلاش الطيب احسن   القنابل النووية موجودة ومفيش حد يقدر يصد  وانتى شوفتى عينة صغيرة منها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ولااقولك الطيب احسن  
خلينا نشوف ونتفرج على حواء تعمل اية وبعدين نرد  ورينا حاجة كدة ولااعملوا حاجة كدة مرة واحدة 
 واحنا نرد مفيش  حاجة عندكم ولاتقدرو تعملو حاجة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:mus13:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يوليوس ع طووووووووول جاهززز
خلاص الطيب احسن
ومش تزعل ان الرد اتمسح اكيد الاداره مسحتو عشان مش يحصل مشاكل بس
او الموضوع يتحول لخناقه 
منور الموضوع يا يوليوس
والطيب احسن


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يوليوس ع طووووووووول جاهززز
> خلاص الطيب احسن
> ومش تزعل ان الرد اتمسح اكيد الاداره مسحتو عشان مش يحصل مشاكل بس
> ...



* انا برد  باسلوب ضحك وابتسامة ويكون الحوار مضحك بس  فى ناس بتاخذ الكلام على اعصابها   وتعمل نفسه او نفسها   مشكلة . يبقى حر 
 اقولك انتى قولتى الطيب احسن . وخلينا احنا الطبين  
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

*الفيل و اتمسح و ردك و اتمسح هنا...و التالته تابتا يا يوليوس هههههههههههه إدينا الميل الخاص بتاعك علشان نطمن عليك فى حاله لو حصل شىء هكا و لا هكا.... هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ربنا يسطر بقا ههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*أتمنى أن أعرف ما سر عداوه يوليوس للمرأه ؟؟
هل جرحت قلبك أمرأه ما مثلا ؟؟؟ *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _
> 
> عزيزي ادام افهم حواء ك بسبع كلمات0
> 
> فيه مثل بينطبق اوى عليهم ( علم فى المتبلم يصبح ناسى ) ابقى قابلينى لو فهمو حاجة :new6:_​​​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *الفيل و اتمسح و ردك و اتمسح هنا...و التالته تابتا يا يوليوس هههههههههههه إدينا الميل الخاص بتاعك علشان نطمن عليك فى حاله لو حصل شىء هكا و لا هكا.... هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * ربنا يسطر بقا ههههههه*



 بتقولى فيها  انا كدة فعلا هنتطرد لسة  انذار مخاطبة   وحشة وسيئة  كمان  نفسى اعرف فين لغة المخاطبة السيئة دة 
الصبر يارب
 شكرا . شكرا


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أتمنى أن أعرف ما سر عداوه يوليوس للمرأه ؟؟
> هل جرحت قلبك أمرأه ما مثلا ؟؟؟ *



* لدرجة دة انا لغز عندك  .......... دة سر ولانة  مش بقى سر لان فى اصدقاء  يعرفو ا
 بكرة لما اغيب عن المنتدى هتعرفو ا انكم كنتو ظالمين  يوليوس كتير
 معلش الطيب احسن 
سلام*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * لدرجة دة انا لغز عندك  .......... دة سر ولانة  مش بقى سر لان فى اصدقاء  يعرفو ا
> بكرة لما اغيب عن المنتدى هتعرفو ا انكم كنتو ظالمين  يوليوس كتير
> معلش الطيب احسن
> سلام*



يارب تفضل ع طول منورنا
ايه رئيك افتن  انا واثول السر مع ان مفيش سر ههههههه


----------



## bob (8 فبراير 2012)

*صح انا قلت من الاول العيب في حواء محدش صدق :59:
متقوليش ل حد علشان ناكل عيش 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*



لدرجة دة انا لغز عندك .......... دة سر ولانة مش بقى سر لان فى اصدقاء يعرفو ا
بكرة لما اغيب عن المنتدى هتعرفو ا انكم كنتو ظالمين يوليوس كتير
معلش الطيب احسن 
سلام

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عزيزي ماهو شي فعلا مثير للأهتمام بتقول انك عدو المرأة و بتنزل موضوع عن فيلة 
طيب أحكيلنا حكايتك يجوز نفهمك ! 
ليش تترك المنتدى ؟ أحنا كلنا أصدقاء هنا 
و مهما كان جرحك كبيرا ممكن نخفف عنك 
لكن العبرة مش تكرة كل بنات حواء 
لأن لو ما كانت حواء في العالم 
كان العالم ما يسوى فلس واحد *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *صح انا قلت من الاول العيب في حواء محدش صدق :59:
> متقوليش ل حد علشان ناكل عيش
> *



هههههههههههه
كنت هعلق بس الضحك غلبني
احلى رد هههههههه
نورت الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*7 كلمات بس
حواء لغز كبير
محتاجله قاموس بحاله
مش 7 كلمات بس​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بنات شوفو شغلكو:new6:


هههههههههه فهمتينى غلط
انا قصدى متخلوش آدم ياخد فكرة عنكم انكم صعب التعامل معاكم ومحتاجين قواميس وتفاسير والكلام دة

خليكم بسطاء شوية وبلاش الموضوعات اللى من وجه نظركم تعلى شأنكم 
ومن وجه نظر آدم تشوه صورة حواء

حد فاهمنى :t32:


----------



## magedrn (11 فبراير 2012)

ناقص ايه تانى يعنى تفسروا كل حاجة بنفسكم كمان دا كتير علينا بجد هههههههههههه


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

_*



7مش فارقه00 


وهي طريقة المرأه لقول اذهب الى الجحيم 

ولكن بادب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى 
انتى حصرتى البنت فى شكل البعبع والاقتراب منها بحذر
حرام عليكى هم مش كلهم كده
فى منهم الطيبة كتييييير اوعدنا يا رب هههههههههههه
يا استاذتى متوقفيش حال البنات وكمان متخوفيش الشباب منهم​راعى ربنا ههههههههههههه​*​_​


----------

